# Pikant Deviat Supreme



## Dyo (3. Februar 2009)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gestern nach dem drop bei ner quest das rezept pikant deviat supreme erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dazu hab ich mal 2 fragen.


1. was bewirkt es?

2. sollte ich besser das rezept verkaufen oder das rezept lernen und die gemachten fische im stack verkaufen..(ps habe keine gold sorgen) 


thx für de AWs


greetz Dyo


----------



## shikki (4. Februar 2009)

1. wenn du so einen fisch isst, verwandelst du dich für eine stunde in einen piraten. ist also mehr oder weniger ein funrezept.

2. dir überlassen. ich seh das rezept oft für 150g+ im ah (nozdormu: horde), die fische jedoch selten. daher weiss ich nicht, ob es sich lohnt, die fische zu verkaufen. wenn du aber eh keine geldsorgen hast, lern es doch. vielleicht hast du ja ab und an lust, als pirat durch die gegend zu laufen?


----------



## Logeras (4. Februar 2009)

Ist nicht ganz richtig. Man verwandelt sich nicht nur in einen Piraten. Es ist per zufall ob da ein Pirat oder ein Schurke rauskommt.


----------



## Dyo (4. Februar 2009)

mh ja^^ aber ich denk mal.. so.... das ding macht ca 70-100gold... 


wenn ich 3 stunden angel(hab skill 100) hab ich ca 100 deviat fische....dann mach ick die fertig und nehme pro fertigen fisch 50 silber...das sind dann och 50g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich nen stack für 7 g verkauf bin ich och bald bei meinen 70

is bestimmt ne gute einnahmequelle.... oder was sagt ihr


----------



## Thaielb (4. Februar 2009)

Die dritte Möglichkeit, die leider recht selten ist, ist ein Ninja.

Was habt Ihr denn für Preise bei Euch. Bei uns kostet das Rezept im Allianz-AH um die 500 - 600 Gold, bei der Horde wird es günstiger sein, denke so um die 250.
Deviatfische und das verkochte Deviat Supreme bringen bei uns ca. 2-3 Gold für einen Fisch. Man macht also mit beidem gutes Gold. Einem Char würde ich das Rezept aber immer beibringen.


----------



## battschack (4. Februar 2009)

ich habe es meinen kleinen pala beigebrahct die zu kochen und hatte mit ca. lvl 31 350gold^^ also man kann schon gut geld machen dammit aber manchmal sind tage da wo sie in ah nur 20stk 20g kosten sonst krieg ich teilweise 50g für 20stk


----------



## Toyuki (4. Februar 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> ... rezept oft für 150g+ im ah (nozdormu: horde)...



Aufer Ally seite von noz sieht man es selten und dann nur für 500g+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic ich würds lernen finde es ziemlich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## viehdieb (17. Februar 2009)

Das Verkaufen von Deviatfischen war so zwischen lvl 15 und 30 meine Haupteinnahmequelle. Einfach ne Stunde oder so in HDW angeln, ins AH damit, meistens so um die 40 Gold gemacht (Preis schwankt natürlich).

Das Rezept selber hab ich inzwischen auch mal gelernt. Davor hab ich damit aber regen Handel betrieben. Es gab oftmals Leute die das Ding für unter 100g (einmal 15g) ins Ah gestellt haben. Das hab ich natürlich sofort aufgekauft und wieder ins AH gestellt. Normalerweise sollte man schon so um die 150 g bekommen (Malfurion/Horde). Keine Ahnung wie der Preis momentan ist, war damals halt so.

Die fertig gekochten Fische verkaufen sich bei uns nicht so gut (meine Erfahrung, hab es aber auch seit einiger Zeit nimmer versucht).

Fazit: Wenn man Kohle braucht sollte man damit Handeln. Allerdings ist es auch ganz Spaßig als Pirat rumzulaufen.


----------



## Wizzbeast (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habe (sobald meine Angelskill hoch genug war) meinen Angelskill dann vor den Höhlen des Wehklagen im Brachland auf 375 damasl geskillt und dabei ca 200 Deviatfische gefangen, die ich dann zu pikantem Deviat Supreme verabeitet habe und dann Stück für Stück im AH verkauft habe, für jeweils 25-40G pro stack.

Du solltest es auf jeden Fall lernen, es gibt immer wieder leute die gerne als Pirat oder ninja rumlaufen möchten und den Fisch brauchen


----------



## Berelain (12. März 2009)

Wenn Du den Chefkocherfolg machen willst, ist das Rezept auf alle Fälle ne große Hilfe um auf die erforderlichen 160 gelernten Rezepte zu kommen und die zubereiteten Deviatfische bringen auf meinem Server zwischen 2 und 5 Gold pro Fisch, also durchaus eine lohnende Geschichte.


----------



## Luzifeer (12. März 2009)

Berelain schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Chefkocherfolg machen willst, ist das Rezept auf alle Fälle ne große Hilfe um auf die erforderlichen 160 gelernten Rezepte zu kommen und die zubereiteten Deviatfische bringen auf meinem Server zwischen 2 und 5 Gold pro Fisch, also durchaus eine lohnende Geschichte.



Naja man kann mit lowlevel Char ne Menge Gold damit machen. Aber wenn man einen Stufe 80 Char hat kann man effektiver Gold machen als mit dem Angeln von Deviat Fischen.

Aber ganz wichtiges rezept für den Erfolg.


----------



## Lord Baldimore (13. März 2009)

das rezept ist meinem jäger im brachland gedropt und ich hab das meinem main beigebracht, weil ich mir in WoW aus dem Gold eh nicht so viel mach.

Wenn du Goldsorgen hast, würde ich das Rezept verkaufen. Du kannst die Deviatfische angeln und ungekocht ins ah stellen da gehen sie eigendlich für den gleichen Preis weg.

Trotz allem gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten Gold zu farmen, da das Angeln schon sehr zeitintensiv ist und ich selbst mir nicht vorstellen kann, pro Stunde mehr als 300g zu machen


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

Würde das Rezept behalten und Kochkunst erlernen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. März 2009)

falls Du BGs machst ist es auch ganz witzig, da Du bereits "gestaltverändert" bist, bist Du nicht sheepbar etc. ...

Zum Geldverdienen eher Unsinn auf LvL 80, wenn man schon angelt, kann man auch Nesselfische etc. angeln und Buff - food für Raids ins AH stellen ... 40 Crit und 40 Ausdauer etc gehen pro Stack bei uns für um 100g weg (Freitag Abend - Sonntag).

... also gimmik nutzen oder Rezept für 300g oder so verticken.


----------



## Aitaro (31. März 2009)

wenn es noch nicht kannst mit irgend nem char dann lern es ^^ .. auf lange sicht bringt es dir so oder so mehr gold wenn es selbst lernst und regelmässig die fische ins ah stellst ^^

--

und klar ist es auf horde seite billiger.. da es eigentlich doch häufig droppt in nem bestimmten lvl gebiet wo eigentlich jeder junge hordler lvlt ^^

hab mehrere chars auf 30+ und jeder von den kann es bzw habs auch schon einige male im ah in booty bay vertickt ^^


----------

